# Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe



## Brew Matt (12/2/12)

I have read that Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe has been released; just wondering if anyone has seen bottles on the shelf at any stores.

I have stumbled upon the last two Mad Brewers releases at Dan Murphys, so thought I would ask 2 close by stores if they were getting the latest one in - my expectations must be too high, as I got a funny look each time as they did not know what this was, could not remember having previous releases, and did not know (or have any way of finding out) if they will be getting the latest through..... and the second contact was the store manager


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> I have read that Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe has been released; just wondering if anyone has seen bottles on the shelf at any stores.
> 
> I have stumbled upon the last two Mad Brewers releases at Dan Murphys, so thought I would ask 2 close by stores if they were getting the latest one in - my expectations must be too high, as I got a funny look each time as they did not know what this was, could not remember having previous releases, and did not know (or have any way of finding out) if they will be getting the latest through..... and the second contact was the store manager




Matt, the local here had an order in, delivery date was Feb 8 but it didn't arrive :mellow: 

Screwy


----------



## roboscot (12/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> I have read that Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe has been released; just wondering if anyone has seen bottles on the shelf at any stores.
> 
> I have stumbled upon the last two Mad Brewers releases at Dan Murphys, so thought I would ask 2 close by stores if they were getting the latest one in - my expectations must be too high, as I got a funny look each time as they did not know what this was, could not remember having previous releases, and did not know (or have any way of finding out) if they will be getting the latest through..... and the second contact was the store manager



It was being released on 6th Feb, the bottle-o I work for has ordered 32 cases and we've been told that is all we'll get. All the stock has been allocated so I'd suggest snapping up a box to avoid disappointment.

I'm hoping to see it on Wed/Thurs when we get our main delivery in.


----------



## campo133 (12/2/12)

I saw pallets of the stuff here in launceston in the warehouse. We had an order for the crown cellars in bathurst street for thurs but it didnt arrive. My bet is we will have it on the shelves this week, Iv heard its along the lines of the 8wired saison sauvin.....i hope thats accurate as thats a top drop!


----------



## Hippy (12/2/12)

There's an add in the latest beer and brewer mag which says the national release date is Feb 14.


----------



## lukiep8 (12/2/12)

campo133 said:


> I saw pallets of the stuff here in launceston in the warehouse. We had an order for the crown cellars in bathurst street for thurs but it didnt arrive. My bet is we will have it on the shelves this week, Iv heard its along the lines of the 8wired saison sauvin.....i hope thats accurate as thats a top drop!



It's a Hopfenweisse. I don't think they brewed it with a Saison yeast, so I don't think it will be much like Saison Sauvin.


----------



## campo133 (12/2/12)

LUKIE said:


> It's a Hopfenweisse. I don't think they brewed it with a Saison yeast, so I don't think it will be much like Saison Sauvin.




Obviously mate, i was talking about the hop profile, "hoppy" hef.....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/2/12)

For any Brisbane home brewers, dont expect to find any at Archive, apparently 'none were allocated'...


----------



## Wimmig (12/2/12)

I hope to see it in shop in the next 7 - 10 days. Trying it on Tuesday on draught  Looking forward to it. Stock has already been allocated out to what i am aware. Though, in the past the brewery down the road has had some sneaky cartons hanging around.

The design is great for this one, and even though the stout was a good seller, this is a more approachable style. Suprised i didn't see the crazy Mad Brewers Cider they have in bottles...maybe only i missed out?



LUKIE said:


> It's a Hopfenweisse. I don't think they brewed it with a Saison yeast, so I don't think it will be much like Saison Sauvin.




"COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Oh those lazy days of Summer.... perfect for sipping a German style wheat beer.... NOT! Mad brewers think a wheat beer can have bold lashings of hop aroma & flavour and be all the better for it. Our first offering this year is the Hoppy Hefe. A robust beast taking the best of the German style Hefeweizen and mating it with an American Wheat Wine. Enjoy it while you can!"

On tap now @ Yardhouse if your around Capitol Square apparently. Odd they have it on tap prior to the 14th. If it wasn't meant to be it's likely they would loose their allowance next year.


----------



## Screwtop (15/2/12)

Hippy said:


> There's an add in the latest beer and brewer mag which says the national release date is Feb 14.




Asked about it at Dans at Noosa yesterday.................Huh......... :blink: never heard of Mad Brewers Beer!!!! Will check the computer................ nah mate none!!!

At least I know that Thirsty Camel Gympie have some on order!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Wimmig (15/2/12)

Being delivered today, prob around 11am.


----------



## probablynathan (15/2/12)

Thanks for the info campo133,

I will be in on Saturday to pick up a few bottles and refill my Growler.


----------



## Batz (15/2/12)

Screwtop said:


> Asked about it at Dans at Noosa yesterday.................Huh......... :blink: never heard of Mad Brewers Beer!!!! Will check the computer................ nah mate none!!!
> 
> At least I know that Thirsty Camel Gympie have some on order!!!!!
> 
> Screwy




I wonder when that will arrive Mike? I'll drop in the next time I'm in town and check them out, must say they seem very helpful in there.

Batz


----------



## Brew Matt (15/2/12)

Screwtop said:


> Asked about it at Dans at Noosa yesterday.................Huh......... :blink: never heard of Mad Brewers Beer!!!! Will check the computer................ nah mate none!!!
> 
> At least I know that Thirsty Camel Gympie have some on order!!!!!
> 
> Screwy



Quite pathetic from a liquor retailer claiming to be 'Beer & Wine Experts'. In all fairness however, there would not be any other liquor retailers local to myself, that would be able to do any better.


----------



## Wimmig (15/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Quite pathetic from a liquor retailer claiming to be 'Beer & Wine Experts'. In all fairness however, there would not be any other liquor retailers local to myself, that would be able to do any better.



I'm not shocked at all. It's not the venue, it's how Tooheys operates. Products like MB come from the "craft" sector of Tooheys. They seem to have little market penetration into their own industry for product awareness. Though, at a venue level it's a little suprising to see nobody told anybody about it. You would have thought a department manager in beer would know what's going on.


----------



## Screwtop (15/2/12)

Batz said:


> I wonder when that will arrive Mike? I'll drop in the next time I'm in town and check them out, must say they seem very helpful in there.
> 
> Batz



Scott (AHB Roboscot) from Thirsty Camel on River Rd (Bruce Hwy) stocks some good stuff at times. 


roboscot said:


> It was being released on 6th Feb, the bottle-o I work for has ordered 32 cases and we've been told that is all we'll get. All the stock has been allocated so I'd suggest snapping up a box to avoid disappointment.
> 
> I'm hoping to see it on Wed/Thurs when we get our main delivery in.



That should be today or tomorrow Jeff.



Brew Matt said:


> Quite pathetic from a liquor retailer claiming to be 'Beer & Wine Experts'. In all fairness however, there would not be any other liquor retailers local to myself, that would be able to do any better.



Got the same response from Dans at Noosa when I asked about Scribbly Gum last year. Thirsty Camel Gympie stocked it for months.


----------



## JaseH (15/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Quite pathetic from a liquor retailer claiming to be 'Beer & Wine Experts'. In all fairness however, there would not be any other liquor retailers local to myself, that would be able to do any better.



Yeah just like Woolworths claim to be the "fresh food people" <_<


----------



## cwbrown07 (15/2/12)

I had some of this on tap at the JS Brewhouse last week. It was seriously nice!

Also had some of their limited release cider - made from fresh juice, nice and cloudy and bl00dy delicious.


----------



## reVoxAHB (15/2/12)

I also had it last Thursday at JS Portland. Highly recommended. Absolutely loved it. 

Wouldn't have pegged it as a wheat though. It felt more like an IPA - the citra was off the charts, just gorgeous. Great match to B Saaz.

My only complaint was the beer was served bloody cold - I reckon about 3C  Had I let it warm properly, might have picked up more wheat.
Certainly didn't think it was 7% - I was thinking more 5.9% or 6% so good job there, too.

Again, thought it was gorgeous. Highly creative. Hats off to those Mad Brewers.
JS Brewer's Blog
BrewsNews Article

Cheers


----------



## Smokomark (15/2/12)

Bloody nice drop. I had the joy of sampling quite a few schooners at The Fox Hotels craft beer festival on Australia day. 
Well done Mad Brewers on creating an awesome drop.
I just hope we will be able to find it on the shelves for sale.


----------



## Smokomark (15/2/12)

Bloody nice drop. I had the joy of sampling quite a few schooners at The Fox Hotels craft beer festival on Australia day. 
Well done Mad Brewers on creating an awesome drop.
I just hope we will be able to find it on the shelves for sale.


----------



## Northside Novice (16/2/12)

I stumbled across some (three boxes)this arvo at 1st choise northlakes on the way home from work. Was actually just picking up 2 6packs of pear strongbow for the missus (4square deal of the month) so it was a fuken fantastic moment of chance ! They wern't even on the shevles yet, just sitting all innocent on a pallet with other new stock. So I had to get 2 at the very least . I guess most other brissy stores/uncle dans will have them now ? they were $8.50.

I also tried some on australia day at the festival and quite enjoyed it from what i remember :lol: seemed like any other us style ipa , dont remember much if anything from the wheat but i spose how could i with the strong hop pressence? Looking forward to trying some from the bottle .


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

Its apparently on tap at the Platform Bar, The Fox and the Boundary Hotel. Hopefully I'll get to one of those joints while its still on :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Will88 (16/2/12)

Have they released a list of bottle shops stocking this batch like they usually do?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/2/12)

northside novice said:


> I stumbled across some (three boxes)this arvo at 1st choise northlakes on the way home from work. Was actually just picking up 2 6packs of pear strongbow for the missus (4square deal of the month) so it was a fuken fantastic moment of chance ! They wern't even on the shevles yet, just sitting all innocent on a pallet with other new stock. So I had to get 2 at the very least . I guess most other brissy stores/uncle dans will have them now ? they were $8.50.



When i first read this I thought you grabbed 2 cartons. You meant bottles right?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/2/12)

Will88 said:


> Have they released a list of bottle shops stocking this batch like they usually do?



No list of bottle shops as yet, only a list of bars serving this on tap.

I am trying to track a list down, and will post if I find one.


----------



## tallie (16/2/12)

Vintage Cellars Coorparoo still has the Mad Brewers Stout, but no Hoppy Hefe (and no idea about it) 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## keifer33 (17/2/12)

Picked up a few bottles today from the local 1st Choice. Look forward to sampling some tomorrow night.


----------



## kevo (17/2/12)

Emailed MS for a list of bottle shops - nothing yet.

Found at 1st Choice at Burleigh waters - Christine Corner.

Kev


----------



## Where's Jim? (17/2/12)

Local 1st Choice (Ringwood) also has it.


----------



## Screwtop (17/2/12)

My son dropped in to Thirsty Camel Gympie yesterday, "no not in yet". I dropped in today again "not in". Scott (AHB roboscot) shrugged and pointed in the direction of his boss who gave me some bullshit story :angry: 

Screwy


----------



## jlm (17/2/12)

Got a growler full in the fridge (and a moobrew saison, cheers Ryan and Luke @ crown cellars for holding on to that for me....), had a sample at the bottlo and it tasted very good. Way better than any of their recent offerings. Anyone who digs Scheider's Hopfenweiss should like this.


----------



## winkle (17/2/12)

jlm said:


> Got a growler full in the fridge (and a moobrew saison, cheers Ryan and Luke @ crown cellars for holding on to that for me....), had a sample at the bottlo and it tasted very good. Way better than any of their recent offerings. Anyone who digs Scheider's Hopfenweiss should like this.



Sh*t, high praise indeed :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (17/2/12)

winkle said:


> Sh*t, high praise indeed :icon_cheers:


Yankee/Kiwi hopped apparently, not noble hopped like Scheiders (if my memory serves me correct). Very similar animals. I'd still rather 3 pints of the germanian model while slapping together some ikea furniture then wondering why you're so cut when you go out afterwoods (true story) than the local one.


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/2/12)

Not available at generous squire Perth yet


----------



## jlm (17/2/12)

jlm said:


> Yankee/Kiwi hopped apparently, not noble hopped like Scheiders (if my memory serves me correct). Very similar animals. I'd still rather 3 pints of the germanian model while slapping together some ikea furniture then wondering why you're so cut when you go out afterwoods (true story) than the local one.


Now I've had a couple 'o glasses I'd say they are perhaps a more disparate beast than I first thought. There's a bit more caramel about the Mad Brewer's drop compared than the Schneider and the hop flavour/aroma doesn't mingle with the wheaty esters as well, walks over them a bit. Still a really good drop though. Looking forward to the rest of the growler on tomorrows saison brewday.


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/2/12)

jlm said:


> Now I've had a couple 'o glasses I'd say they are perhaps a more disparate beast than I first thought. There's a bit more caramel about the Mad Brewer's drop compared than the Schneider and the hop flavour/aroma doesn't mingle with the wheaty esters as well, walks over them a bit. Still a really good drop though. Looking forward to the rest of the growler on tomorrows saison brewday.



No place for noticable caramel in a wheat beer in my opinion. Just had the rye ipa from Murray's last night and it was over killing the caramel malts for my taste !


----------



## sinkas (17/2/12)

murrays does a rye ipa?


----------



## beers (17/2/12)

sinkas said:


> murrays does a rye ipa?



Yep. Bottled in Mountain Goat bottles.


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/2/12)

Whoops I meant mountain goat !


----------



## Jim_Levet (17/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> I have read that Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe has been released; just wondering if anyone has seen bottles on the shelf at any stores.



There was a hold up due to having to re-package 8000 cartons caused by dodgy cardboard. Well worth the wait. The heff they had on tap at the Pumphouse before X-mass was very similar. Good to see a few wheat beers getting a run around the place.

James


----------



## Wimmig (18/2/12)

Jim_Levet said:


> There was a hold up due to having to re-package 8000 cartons caused by dodgy cardboard. Well worth the wait. The heff they had on tap at the Pumphouse before X-mass was very similar. Good to see a few wheat beers getting a run around the place.
> 
> James



Some of the cartons i've been unloading have had bottles sticking to the bottom of them. Not a real problem IMO. Big stacks of it in Newtown


----------



## beers (18/2/12)

Wimmig said:


> Big stacks of it in Newtown



Displayed in the sunshine & heat of the front window?


----------



## tallie (18/2/12)

A bit out of the way for most people I suspect, but there's some in Celebrations Kingscliff (Northern NSW). Picked up a bottle for this arvo along with a 6er of Torpedo and a bottle of Infinium!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## ged (18/2/12)

tallie said:


> Vintage Cellars Coorparoo still has the Mad Brewers Stout, but no Hoppy Hefe (and no idea about it)
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie




You were one day too early I saw them there yesterday.


----------



## DUANNE (18/2/12)

first choice at westfield south morang has these in, minus the ones i just bought anyway!


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/2/12)

Just bought me a bottle of this today and will try soon - I have brewed a fair few hefes with late hops and they're great.


----------



## browndog (18/2/12)

This is a really nice drop. The Yamanto tavern has about 5 slabs.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow (18/2/12)

Bought a couple of bottles last night at Vintage Cellars Chapel Hill (Brisbane) and drank one. Very nice - their best yet. Beautiful hops and nice and smooth. Went really well with pepperoni pizza :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## blakie21 (18/2/12)

Anyone found this in perth? North of the river? Really want to get my hands on some. Hefe and Hops, my two loves haha


----------



## keifer33 (18/2/12)

Blakie said:


> Anyone found this in perth? North of the river? Really want to get my hands on some. Hefe and Hops, my two loves haha



I got mine from 1st Choice in Midland which is a bit of a hike


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/2/12)

Chowing down on mine now while cleaning up after a good brewday..... Raw, grassy, slightly fruity hops, bit of wheaty phenol action (otherwise its just alcohol). Too be honest I cant taste any wheat. Not a fan of weizenbock as they always taste boozy to me - but the hops cover that up a bit in this case. Nice beer, but probably wont shell out for it again.


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/2/12)

Had this last night. Really liked it. Bit of alcohol in it but was masked by the hops and caramel malt. Must make one like it for autumn...


----------



## Brew Matt (20/2/12)

For those in NSW, here is a list of outlets stocking bottled Hoppy Hefe. Will post Qld as well if I can get my hands on the list.

Warners @ The Bay

Camperdown Clrs Parra Rd

Carrington Htl Katoomba

Amatos Liq Sply Leichhardt

Canberra Cellars

Annandale Cellars

Kemenys Liq Bondi

Cellarbrations at Kotara

Prince Of Wales Htl Mereweth

Leura Liquor Star

Ancient Briton Hotel

Platinum

Glebe Liquor

ALM Fyshwick

Jims Clrs Waitara

Chippendale Clrs

Clock Htl Surry Hills

Avoca Bch Clrs

Cellarbrations at Carrington

Cellarbrations At Valentine

Chambers Clrs Parramatta

Red Bottle Pitt St

Chambers Clrs Neutral Bay

Figtree Clrs

Chittaway Bay Tvn

Cellarbrations Bathurst

The Rose Hotel

Copacabana Cellars

Collaroy Services Beach Clb

Caringbah Inn Htl

Dee Why Htl

President Htl Belrose

Camperdown Clrs Kingston Rd

Marlborough Htl Newtown

Lapstone Htl Blaxland

Camperdown Cellars Bronte

Newport Arms Htl

Chambers Clrs Blaxland East

Beauford Htl Mayfield

Royal Htl Singleton

Georgetown Liq

The Bottlo - Lambton

Cronulla Liq Supply

Cellarbrations at Carey Bay

Randwick Clrs

Terrey Hills Liquor

Cellabrations at Bonnells Ba

Chambers Clrs Emu Plains

Chambers Clrs Winston Hills

Chambers Clrs Randwick

Thirroul Village Cellars

Broadway Liquor

Oatley West Liq Supply

Wamberal Wine Palace

Porters Liquor Lansvale

Rose Of Australia Htl Ersknv

Surf Bch Clrs

Australian Hotel Inverell

Australian Wine Centre

Berkeley Vale Clrs

Jemmy Moss Inn

Porters Northwood

Chambers Cellars Greenwich

Chambers Clrs Newport

Chambers Clrs Castle Hill

Red Bottle Sussex St

Beer Cartel

Cremorne Cellars

Waverton Fine Wine Food

Cellarbrations Adamstown

Cellabrations at Panania

Easy Liquor Normanhurst

Chambers Clrs Marayong

Dungog Bottle Shop

Hazelbrook Cellars

Milton IGA

Unanderra Liquor shop

Nambucca River Co Op Scty

Albion Htl Wickham

Park View Hotel

Robin Hood Htl Waverley

Commodore Htl Nth Sydney

Hawker Drive in Bottleshop

Georges Liquor

Red Bottle Pyrmont

Petersham Liq Mart

Little Bottler @ Thirlmere

Cellabrations Newtwon

Watershed Htl

Red Bottle Alexandria

Slip Inn

MSB Promotions

Kingscliff Bottleshop

Ashcrofts Tuckerbag Orange

Coopers Hotel Newtown


----------



## tiprya (20/2/12)

Thanks very much Brew Matt


----------



## beerbog (20/2/12)

Add to that First Choice Sylvania. :beerbang:


----------



## Screwtop (20/2/12)

Son, just sent a text message, he has found some on the Sunshine Coast, will be home in a couple of hours..... Yesssss!

Screwy


----------



## kevo (20/2/12)

Qld stockists (know there's more, but this is from MSB)

Full Moon At Shorncliff
Chalk & Cheese Teneriffe
Chalk & Cheese West End
Chalk & Cheese Auchenflower
Spotted Cow Toowoomba
Vine Liquor Mart Birkdale
Strand Htl Nth Ipswich
Chalk & Cheese Kelvin Grove
Spiro's Paddington
Jockey Club Hotel Gympie
Park Ridge Tvn
Grand Central Hotel
Drinx Bennetts Road
The Wine Emporium
International Spring Hill
Chalk & Cheese Fortitude Val
Manly Htl
Sugarland Tavern
Cartel Coffee & Bar
Spiro's Toowong
Commercial Hotel Boonah
Withcott Htl
Yamanto Tavern
Karalee Cellars Strand Htl
Harry Browns - On Premise
Coolangatta Htl
Paddington Tvn
Story Bridge Hotel
Beach House Hotel
Federal Htl Ipswich
Warwick Htl
Urban Cellars Grange
Bellmere Bottleshop
Hotel Stanthorpe
Grand View Liq Barn Bowen
Margate Cellars
Drinx Morningside
Drinx Ibis Central
Palm Beach Cellars
Tugun Cellars
Urban Cellars Ashgrove
Pineapple Cellars Coorparoo
Prince Alfred Htl Mtl Booval
Urban Cellars Camp Hill
Urban Cellars Teneriffe
Urban Cellars Woolloongabba
Wilston Village Clrs
Jubilee Htl Fvlly
The Wine Room
Vine Liquor Mart Cleveland
Spiro's Roma St
Festival Cellars
Norman Hotel
Belvedere Htl Woody Pt
Bracken Ridge Tvn
Milton Clrs Qld
Strand Htl Mtl Yeppoon
Central Htl Pt Dgls
Central Htl Stanthorpe
Imperial Htl Eumundi
Daisy Hill Thirsty Camel


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/2/12)

First Choice Liquor Lutwyche.

Excellent beer, I really loved it. The Citra is there front and centre, with Motueka (which I'm now starting to think bears resemblance to a toned down Nelson Sauvin) supporting. Classy drop, not vanilla compared with some of the "special" beers the main stream crafties have produced.

But...........

It isn't a Hefeweizen. 

According to German purity law - at least 50% of the grist must be wheat - whereas MB say only 45% is. So fail on the weizen.
It isn't a Hefe. It's just a non-brightened beer. Mit hefe indicates that there is the yeast suspended in the beer. It isn't. Therefore fail on Hefe.
It doesn't taste like a Hefe or Weissbier (Dunkel, Kristall or anything else). It tastes like an APA. Which means that their "pushing the style envelope" has produced an APA with a bit of wheat in it and 2 really good hop varieties added late in the kettle.

And it isn't worth the $8 or $9 a bottle for 660ml.

And it tastes very similar to my Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale.

So whilst it is a classy, yummy beer - I've made it already, and it fails on what purpose it set out to achieve.


----------



## blakie21 (23/2/12)

Oh man. Tried this today.. spewing I only bought 1! 

Really nice beer, not overly wheaty but it really has that smooth easy drinking mouthfeel of a hefe (which eases the bitterness at the end of a sip) and nice tasty hops. Most drinkable 7% beer ive probably ever tried.
Two of my favorite styles of beer working together to bring me pure beer awesomeness. 

Will definitley be buying more if I can get my hands on it. Anyone in perth looking the International beer shop in wembley has it (never let us down there ).


----------



## Rina (23/2/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> First Choice Liquor Lutwyche.
> 
> Excellent beer, I really loved it. The Citra is there front and centre, with Motueka (which I'm now starting to think bears resemblance to a toned down Nelson Sauvin) supporting. Classy drop, not vanilla compared with some of the "special" beers the main stream crafties have produced.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinheitsgebot


----------



## blakie21 (23/2/12)

I notice it says on the side... to be shared.. 

Screw that! My mates wouldn't appreciate anything but the alcohol content! haha


----------



## beers (23/2/12)

I grabbed a bottle of this on Tuesday & sampled last night. I struggle with the hefe, & wheat wine references.. but overall I find it to be a pretty damn solid effort at an American IPA. I've since purchased more :chug:


----------



## tallie (24/2/12)

Finally tried it out of the bottle the other night - fantastic! 



ged said:


> You were one day too early I saw them there yesterday.


They now have one less carton h34r:



Jim_Levet said:


> There was a hold up due to having to re-package 8000 cartons caused by dodgy cardboard.


Yeah, the carton was a bit dodgy - looks like it might have gotten wet at some point (not really surprising given Brisbane's recent weather). 



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> But...........
> 
> It isn't a Hefeweizen.
> 
> ...


Technicalities aside, I agree that it doesn't have the hefe wheat beer character you might expect. For me though, the mouthfeel, drinkability and hopping is sublime :icon_drool2: Looking forward to a few more over the weekend :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Rubix (26/2/12)

Picked up a bottle tonight from Woolworths in Cowes, Phillip Island. Nice drop and very easy drinking but even for an 'out there' hefeweizen it tastes just like a nice American IPA. Hops dominate most of the aroma or flavour from the yeast / wheat to the point where its almost lost. Still, very tidy drop and i'm sure that i'll pick up a few more while they last.


----------



## Screwtop (26/2/12)

Tasted this on Mon, just a sip, but Wow!

Scotty from Thirsty Camel on River Rd Gympie (Bruce Hwy) sent a text Fri advising their delivery had arrived. Son and I downed quite a few Fri night.

The Citra is great but.....................don't ya love that Motueka Burp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Blakie said:


> Oh man. Tried this today.. spewing I only bought 1!



Heard this a number of times already regarding this beer. Well done to Maltshovels Mad Brewers!

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (26/2/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It isn't a Hefeweizen.
> 
> According to German purity law - at least 50% of the grist must be wheat - whereas MB say only 45% is. So fail on the weizen.


Actually this is wrong. THe law does not dictate 50%, this is by tradition, the purity law does not dictate the % at all.


----------



## Jazzafish (26/2/12)

How good is beer! Nothing better than a batch that shines above the rest, especially when it is an experimental batch.
Well done JS Mad Brewers! Takes stones to try something new on a commercial scale... wish it was done more often.

FYI, they (james squire) have a beer club and a newsletter. They offered pre orders for this batch to members... Why I didn't grab one is beyond me?


----------



## Guysmiley54 (26/2/12)

Had this on tap twice now and agree that the Citra/Motueka burst is great particularly considering that these guys don't seem to be using a heap of aroma hops of late.

Does anyone else find this beer far too sweet? I drank a schooner last night and found the last 3rd of the glass less enjoyable, so much that I didn't go back for seconds. It really is quite cloying to me. When I consider that they are billing it as a wheat beer, I don't mind that it's more an American style wheat beer but I still think it would have been a cracker if they used less crystal and got it to finish dry.

ymmv B)


----------



## mikk (2/3/12)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Had this on tap twice now and agree that the Citra/Motueka burst is great particularly considering that these guys don't seem to be using a heap of aroma hops of late.
> 
> Does anyone else find this beer far too sweet? I drank a schooner last night and found the last 3rd of the glass less enjoyable, so much that I didn't go back for seconds. It really is quite cloying to me. When I consider that they are billing it as a wheat beer, I don't mind that it's more an American style wheat beer but I still think it would have been a cracker if they used less crystal and got it to finish dry.
> 
> ymmv B)



I agree- far too sweet for my liking, & very cloying. And it's not a hefe. We seem to be in the minority though, so i'm glad that other people seem to be loving it! I bought 3 bottles, but now only open them when i know i can give half away to someone else.


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/12)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Had this on tap twice now and agree that the Citra/Motueka burst is great particularly considering that these guys don't seem to be using a heap of aroma hops of late.
> 
> Does anyone else find this beer far too sweet? I drank a schooner last night and found the last 3rd of the glass less enjoyable, so much that I didn't go back for seconds. It really is quite cloying to me. When I consider that they are billing it as a wheat beer, I don't mind that it's more an American style wheat beer but I still think it would have been a cracker if they used less crystal and got it to finish dry.
> 
> ymmv B)






mikk said:


> I agree- far too sweet for my liking, & very cloying. And it's not a hefe. We seem to be in the minority though, so i'm glad that other people seem to be loving it! I bought 3 bottles, but now only open them when i know i can give half away to someone else.




Helps to be informed, have a read below, esp the underlined:



> Our Hoppy Hefe however, is a cloudy wheat beer brewed with an outrageous late hop addition creating a strong fruity -citrus hop aroma. While also taking some inspiration for extremes from those “beardy-weirdy” American hop-head brewers, our team, as usual, were not content to follow the plan and stick to using only U.S. hops, nor to use traditional German wheat yeast.
> So get ready for a beer with a difference.
> 
> The American take on this is the American Wheat Ale (can be filtered or unfiltered) and American Wheat Wine (can be up to 12%). These styles differ from their German heritage in that the yeast strains used are more typically ale-like and don’t impart the clove and banana characteristics; similarly hop flavour and bitterness may also be present (Americans being the hop-heads they are!) but generally only at low to moderate levels.
> ...



Love it!!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## mikk (2/3/12)

I prefer to be un-informed, as it makes my replies far easier to post!

Now that i have been informed, however, i would like to say that i still find this beer too sweet & cloying, hence my earlier post.

I'm glad that a lot of people like it, & i'm glad there's people like the Mad Brewers making stuff like this, even though i don't like this particular brew much.

I've been told that the draft version doesn't suffer as much from this though, so if anyone's tasted both maybe they can chime in?


Still, for the point of (friendly) argument, I think the confusion regarding the beer's style comes from using the word 'hefe'. If you call it 'hefe', & say it's a wheat beer, it would be fair to construe that it's a hefe-weizen. Obviously it's not, so using german words to describe an American style cloudy wheat beer is bound to cause some head-scratching. 
Now, don't even get me started on Monteith's 'Doppelbock Winter Ale'!


----------



## bconnery (2/3/12)

Tried this tonight. I definitely didn't find it too sweet or cloying. I loved the hoppy flavour. 

Picked up a couple of extra bottles before I'd tried it and glad I did now...

I've found these Mad Brewers releases to be very hit and miss but from a personal point of view I'd class this firmly in the hit category...


----------



## [email protected] (2/3/12)

I too enjoyed this release.

After reading the description the hefe association is pretty broad - simply a fact that hoppy hefe sounds more catchy than hoppy wheat beer!

Interesting how it has gone to a wider distribution beyond the specialty stores. BWS etc are stocking it which can only be a good thing for better beer.


----------



## yum beer (2/3/12)

Got a nice shock this arvo after work, popped by local woolies and siting on pallet ready to go into fridge a carton of hoppy heffe, grabs a bottle lickety split, in the fridge till

next weekend.



Notice as I was walking out a couple of cartons of some American pale ales---never heard of them before, Wingwalker, going back tomorrow for a better investigation.


----------



## ben_sa (2/3/12)

For anyone in Radelaide, Its on tap at the Lion in North Adelaide


----------



## browndog (2/3/12)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Had this on tap twice now and agree that the Citra/Motueka burst is great particularly considering that these guys don't seem to be using a heap of aroma hops of late.
> 
> Does anyone else find this beer far too sweet? I drank a schooner last night and found the last 3rd of the glass less enjoyable, so much that I didn't go back for seconds. It really is quite cloying to me. When I consider that they are billing it as a wheat beer, I don't mind that it's more an American style wheat beer but I still think it would have been a cracker if they used less crystal and got it to finish dry.
> 
> ymmv B)




How much crystal did they use?


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/12)

Had this the other night,
I gotta say on first sip I first thought "meh, the usual american hop flavour, nice but nothing exciting", but after a short while, wow, this was a delicious beer.
A dense but mellow hoppiness, and the mouthfeel was so damn smooth.
A great one to savour and appreciate.
Well done Mad Brewers!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/3/12)

The Reinheitsgebot basically doesn't exist in any meaningful forms, given European Law would basically override it.

Hence, adherence to it is basically either a selling point, or (as I've tried to intonate) forms the basis of a traditional style. And BJCP guidelines.

But...

Did no-one notice me say that it's a classy beer, and I love it. It's just that, given they are towing the whole "hefe" line, "hefe" meaning yeast, and the basis of the German wheat beer style (not the American one) - it failed at being what it says on the label.

However, it succeeded in being a fantastic beer. It singlehandedly reignited my desire to brew another APA - it was that good. I have some citra in the freezer, some centennial, chinook and the like. Whilst I won't be making this, a 6-7% big APA is on the cards, and that you Mad Brewers for making me want it so badly.

Excellent beer. Well constructed, near on perfect for an APA (but not a Weissbier).

Goomba


----------



## mje1980 (3/3/12)

Had a few on tap yesterday. Not really a fan. The upfront hopiness was nice, but the cloying finish put me off. I don't get the idea of a hoppy hefe.


----------



## kevo (3/3/12)

Agree to a point with MJE - found the finish a bit meh - but this is probably more of a reflection of what I expect from a beer with such upfront hoppiness, a bit more bitterness in the finish.

But didn't find the finish cloying, just seemed to fade quickly, certainly leaving me wanting another sip!

I liked the beer, really tasty and enjoyable. Won't buy a lot of it, but am recommending it to all my mates who enjoy a good beer.

Kev


----------



## jlm (3/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Excellent beer. Well constructed, near on perfect for an APA (but not a Weissbier).
> 
> Goomba



Well opinions being like assholes and everything but I find it closer to a something resembling a weissbeer, nudging weizenbock territory (a type of beer I love) than an APA (a type of beer I'm not so fond of). I could taste the wheaty esters, even if the hops dominated them a fair bit and it really lacked the bitterness of an APA. It is a creature of its own making (as are your taste buds) that doesn't sit nicely in any style and everyone will see it in a different light.


----------



## Cocko (3/3/12)

IMO!

BTW: purchased from Vintage Cellars @ Tunstall Square - Doncaster - they still have 3 slabs, of longies.

Ok,

Aroma = citra.

Flavour/palette = wheat.

Not interested in opinions on the beer BUT:

HOW do you separate the aroma and flavour of a beer so much?


SWMBO - love wheats, so I offer her a try, "Smells like one of your beers!" she tries... "Thats awesome, why does it smell grassy?"


Is this an example of a hopback? Or just dry hopping a chilled batch?

Thoughts?


----------



## doon (3/3/12)

I Just had six pints of this at js Portland so probably not the best judge but damn it's a good beer. I couldn't pin it down taste wise as to what it was Brewed with but certainly one tasty drop


----------



## Josh (4/3/12)

I agree the name Hoppy Hefe is a bit misleading. But I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/12)

Firstchoice have it listed on special in their current catalogue (in vic anyway), if ur still chasing suppliers


----------



## jezza79 (4/3/12)

Picked one up at Birkdale last night, delish. Hoppyness of an IPA but the smooth, light bitterness of a heffe (must be about 15-17 ibu?)
do they come in stubbies or are they all longnecks?


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/12)

jezza79 said:


> Picked one up at Birkdale last night, delish. Hoppyness of an IPA but the smooth, light bitterness of a heffe (must be about 15-17 ibu?)
> do they come in stubbies or are they all longnecks?


I've only ever seen mad brewers in longnecks


----------



## Dazza88 (7/3/12)

very nice! and i have b saaz. i wonder which best subs for citra, cascade centennial amarillo or simcoe?


----------



## browndog (7/3/12)

DazDog said:


> very nice! and i have b saaz. i wonder which best subs for citra, cascade centennial amarillo or simcoe?




I reckon 50-50 centennial and amerillo might come close.


----------



## Dazza88 (7/3/12)

thx mate!

jeez one tallie is enough for a school nite.


----------



## Wimmig (7/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I've only ever seen mad brewers in longnecks



They only come in the 660ml(?) [craft] longnecks. Got some cases of stout noir in yesterday, just the 2. Looking for good homes


----------



## Dan Dan (10/3/12)

I got a bottle at my local BWS the other night, and the young bloke said it hasn't been selling very well. YAY!!!!!!!! More for the Phatman.


----------



## yum beer (10/3/12)

Tried a bottle yesterday, not impressed at all.

Nothing but hops, no flavour from the heffe, overpowered by the hops. If they wanna make an IPA type of beer with fuckloads of hops and some wheat in the grist,
label the beer that way.
Unbalanced and in the end undrinkable for myself, might be ok in 12 months when the hops settle a little.

Best of luck to those who like it, but just another James Squire failure IMO.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/3/12)

If you really like it - $81/ctn (of 12) at BWS Nundah (Woolies, not Prince of Wales).

Goomba


----------



## Bongchitis (12/3/12)

Asked about it at Dans Campbelltown, NSW recently. They are still stocking largish quantities of the Stout Noir and when asked the teller said "Oh they are a new Brewery" and that he had never heard of the hoppy hefe <_< 

He was an older guy that for some reason I expected more from.


----------



## humulus (12/3/12)

Bongchitis said:


> Asked about it at Dans Campbelltown, NSW recently. They are still stocking largish quantities of the Stout Noir and when asked the teller said "Oh they are a new Brewery" and that he had never heard of the hoppy hefe <_<
> 
> He was an older guy that for some reason I expected more from.



Dans=the Bunnings of the Bottlo world!!!!!


----------



## cozmocracker (12/3/12)

i can tell you one thing, finish off a case in a night and expect to wake up in a world of pain! im a fan of the beer but not the aftermath.


----------



## sponge (12/3/12)

mje1980 said:


> Had a few on tap yesterday. Not really a fan. The upfront hopiness was nice, but the cloying finish put me off. I don't get the idea of a hoppy hefe.



Where'd you locate it on tap, Mark?

I was going to swing by unanderra bottle-o after work and see if they had any left in stock.


Sponge


----------



## Nick JD (12/3/12)

If you guys wann try a great combination of a hoppy beer and a weizen, get hold of a bottle of Brooklyner-Schneider Hopfen-Weisse. 

It's basically an IPA brewed with a hefe yeast. Delicious. I've made a few clones of it and come close.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> If you guys wann try a great combination of a hoppy beer and a weizen, get hold of a bottle of Brooklyner-Schneider Hopfen-Weisse.
> 
> It's basically an IPA brewed with a hefe yeast. Delicious. I've made a few clones of it and come close.



Will have to see if archive is selling these.

Goomba


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Will have to see if archive is selling these.
> 
> Goomba



If not the German club has the Schneider.


----------



## Wolfy (12/3/12)

Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe was on tap at Beer Delux when we stopped in there earlier today.
Obviously it's not to any set style, but after walking through the dusty crowds at Moomba it was a thoroughly enjoyable very pale, very hoppy beer.


----------



## redbeard (13/3/12)

1st Choice had a couple of the Schneider Weisse - much cheaper with 20% disc for six singles


----------



## Nick JD (13/3/12)

I haven't seen the Brooklyner Schneider Hopfen in Australia. That's not to say someone doesn't have it but it'll be expensive.


----------



## piraterum (31/3/12)

Tried a bottle of it (640ml). I'm a big fan of both hefeweizen and APAs but wasn't a huge fan of this one. There is a strong hop flavour which pretty much negates any hefeweizen flavour coming through. I prefer a clean crisp finish with hoppy beers and the cloudy wheat body with a strong alcohol finish just doesn't seem to marry well. 

Not a bad beer, but if I was after a hoppy APA style beer i'd prefer an APA rather than a hefeweizen dressed up as a APA


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe was on tap at Beer Delux when we stopped in there earlier today.
> Obviously it's not to any set style, but after walking through the dusty crowds at Moomba it was a thoroughly enjoyable very pale, very hoppy beer.




Exactly!!

Press Release!!!



> MALT SHOVEL MAD BREWERS
> SUMMER 2012 LIMITED RELEASE
> HOPPY HEFE
> 
> ...



Screwy


----------



## Mikedub (31/3/12)

tried hoppy Hefe last night, it was fantastic, come spring I'll be trying to make something in a similar vein


----------



## adz1179 (1/4/12)

Finally found a bottle of this in dans tuggerah. $7 each. Grabbed 2, in the fridge now, can't wait to try this after closely following 100+ posts!


----------



## Snowdog (2/4/12)

There was about a dozen bottles at the Albany Creek Dan's here in Brizzy.


----------



## HoppingMad (2/4/12)

Concur with other comments. A tasty US IPA. No Hef to speak of, or any yeast character (banana/clove etc). 

Still a very nicely made beer though and would pass as a Hoppy US Wheat. Good to see Mad Brewers doing great stuff. Enjoyed their Noir some time ago.
Look forward to their next round of experiements, these guys are always doing something interesting.

Hopper.


----------



## Sammus (2/4/12)

sponge said:


> Where'd you locate it on tap, Mark?
> 
> I was going to swing by unanderra bottle-o after work and see if they had any left in stock.
> 
> ...



It was the on at the Wollongong unibar for a while. It has just disappeared with some subpar cider in its place.


----------



## MaestroMatt (2/4/12)

Just picked up 2 bottles at my local Safeway Liquor. $7.50 a pop.

Is it just me of are the chain supermarket liquor stores starting to have a few good displays of craft beer - don't get me wrong....long way to go. But I have see a few good craft beer breweries represented in there lately.


----------



## RobSee (2/4/12)

I've knocked back 6 bottles - love it.

I'd be interested in thoughts on how to attempt it...

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Wolfman (18/5/12)

I'm with you rob. 

Come on you experienced brewers, let's get a clone up.


----------



## Dazza_devil (18/5/12)

Tipped his one down the sink.
Didn't get any bitterness just a mouthful of hops.
Something similar to chewing a hop pellet then washing it down with water, disgusting.


----------



## yum beer (18/5/12)

Boagsy said:


> Tipped his one down the sink.
> Didn't get any bitterness just a mouthful of hops.
> Something similar to chewing a hop pellet then washing it down with water, disgusting.



gotta agree with that, not an enjoyable experience,
a bit sick of hop juice being passed off as beer.....


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/5/12)

I would say a clone of this would be fairly simple.
Get 2 buckets of any hop, stick one bucket in late in the boil then dry hop with the other bucket.
It's not gonna matter what else you put in the brew because you aren't gonna taste it.
Just don't forget to use tongue numbing quantities of hop juice.
This one should be ready to drink as soon as you can carbonate it.


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/12)

True but oh so yummy


----------



## Wolfy (19/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> True but oh so yummy


True x2 buckets of extra hops.


----------



## browndog (19/5/12)

OK, I've made a clone of this beer just recently, it was pretty well bang on for everything but the yeast. I chose WB06 and it was too over the top, too many esters and too cloudy, nice beer but in a side by side with Hoppy Heffe it was too in your face yeastwise, a brewer I respect reckoned I should do it again but with K97 to get it spot on. Here is the recipe.


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Ale Malt, (Barrett Burston) Grain 57.14 % 
2.75 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 39.29 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
25.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Saaz B [8.10 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Saaz B [8.10 %] (30 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (30 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (1 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz B [8.10 %] (1 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safbrew Wheat (DCL Yeast #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash 65C for 90 min

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bats (19/5/12)

HOPPY HEFE!

If you don't like hoppy beers. Don't drink anything advertises HOPPY flavours.

Seriously. What are you after? The label says it's a Hefe. And it's hoppy!


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/5/12)

Bats said:


> HOPPY HEFE!
> 
> If you don't like hoppy beers. Don't drink anything advertises HOPPY flavours.
> 
> Seriously. What are you after? The label says it's a Hefe. And it's hoppy!


Didn't taste like a Hefe to me.


----------



## Wolfy (21/5/12)

Boagsy said:


> Didn't taste like a Hefe to me.


Nobody ever claimed it was a _Hefeweizen_.
From Wiki: _the prefix "hefe" is German for yeast_

Mad Brewers made a cloudy wheat beer with heaps of hops, so "_Hoppy Hefe_" seems like a pretty decent name for it. It's marketed as en extreme hoppy beer, so I can't understand why anyone who does not like overboard-hops would try it or complain about it.


----------



## Wolfman (21/5/12)

Cause the haters are always going to hate Wolfy.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/5/12)

waiter waiter there are too many hops in this beer :blink: 

I really like this beer. Definitely not too hoppy. 

If you hop haters want to sample a beer with too many hops you need to try some of Kierens "hop sludge". Hops everywhere mash, sparge, etc ... kilo's of hops in a single batch. the thing is an animal and tastes like chewing on a bag of hops.


----------



## probablynathan (21/5/12)

Thanks for posting Browndog.
A few mates that arn't into craft beer quite liked the Hoppy Heffe so I will give your recipe a try and might serve it at my 30th.
Cheers.


----------



## Dazza_devil (21/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Nobody ever claimed it was a _Hefeweizen_.
> From Wiki: _the prefix "hefe" is German for yeast_
> 
> Mad Brewers made a cloudy wheat beer with heaps of hops, so "_Hoppy Hefe_" seems like a pretty decent name for it. It's marketed as en extreme hoppy beer, so I can't understand why anyone who does not like overboard-hops would try it or complain about it.



I tried it because I always try a Mad Brewers if I find one that I haven't tried and I have enjoyed all that I have tried up until this one. I wouldn't even tip most of a Toohey's Red or a VB down the sink and I definitely wouldn't spill a drop of a good IIPA.

I 'complained' about it because I didn't like it, if that is alright with you. 

I read this on the label before I purchased it,
'Hoppy Hefe is a robust beast, that takes the best of the German Hefeweizen style, mates it with an American Wheat Wine, Brewed with 45% wheat malt and finished with glorious amounts of Motueka and Citra hops to birth a wheat beer that may never have a nationality. It will reside happily in Australia this summer....while stocks last. Enjoy it while you can with a friend, before we drink what's left.'

I didn't read this bit on the other side of the label'
'Oh these lazy days of summer, perfect for sipping a spicy flavoured sweet and fruity German style wheat beer......NOT! We Mad Brewers think a wheat beer can have bold lashings of hop aroma and flavour - and be all the better for it. So our first offering this year is what we call the "Hoppy Hefe"

All good sales pitch.


For me I didn't get any of the German Hefeweizen Style, couldn't even detect the wheat. Perhaps it caught me on an off moment but I really couldn't come at it. All I could taste was hops. To me a good beer is all about balance, which I believe is still possible even if you use 'glorious amounts of hops'. Myself I would say ridiculous amounts of hops. Any fool can tip a shit load of hops in a brew but it takes a brewing genius to balance it out.

I like my Hefes with their dominant yeast flavours and thought it may be interesting to try one that has hop flavour and aroma, even a bit of bitterness. I haven't had the opportunity to sample an American Barley or Wheat wine so I can't comment on it's influence on the brew, perhaps it's a lot more like that style of beer. 

Anyway I'm not tellin anyone not to try it or they shouldn't like it or attempt a clone, I even offered a nice easy method for cloning it  
I'm just sayin I thought it was shit and why. Hop abuse and not use. I like my hops but I don't drink beer just for the hops.

.


----------



## Wolfy (21/5/12)

Boagsy said:


> All good sales pitch.


I've only drunk it on-tap, so had no idea what the blurb on the bottle says, the first time I just asked the bar-guy for the most hoppy beer they had and that was what he suggested, was a hot dusty summer day and I found the beer enjoyable - but I'm not a big fan of tart-yeast-driven German wheat beers either.


----------



## browndog (23/5/12)

probablynathan said:


> Thanks for posting Browndog.
> A few mates that arn't into craft beer quite liked the Hoppy Heffe so I will give your recipe a try and might serve it at my 30th.
> Cheers.




Good luck with it Nathan, let me know how it turns out. I should have mentioned my system runs at about 80% you may need to adjust up or down for yours.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Brew Matt (13/6/12)

Link to new Mad Brewers release.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=65496


----------



## beerbog (13/6/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> Just picked up 2 bottles at my local Safeway Liquor. $7.50 a pop.
> 
> Is it just me of are the chain supermarket liquor stores starting to have a few good displays of craft beer - don't get me wrong....long way to go. But I have see a few good craft beer breweries represented in there lately.



Absolutely, Sierra Nevada Pale now on sale, as well of a lot of other craft brews. Especially through Woolies Liquor, closely related to Dan's. :beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (24/6/12)

Maybe its a maturing thing, the first bottle i had was good, but the last couple have been really nice, weizen'y and hoppy, not strong but enough. Im tempted to buy a few more and cellar them for 3+mths.

cheers


----------



## Jay Cee (24/6/12)

browndog said:


> OK, I've made a clone of this beer just recently, it was pretty well bang on for everything but the yeast. I chose WB06 and it was too over the top, too many esters and too cloudy, nice beer but in a side by side with Hoppy Heffe it was too in your face yeastwise, a brewer I respect reckoned I should do it again but with K97 to get it spot on. Here is the recipe.



Browndog, this is good to read a recipe that's a success. Myself & a buddy have gone through two cases in about siz weeks, it's that lovely. A clone is on the cards as soon as I find somewhere to get wholesale Motueka & Citra. 

It's not in your recipe, but do you think that raw wheat has a place in this brew ? Off the back of a Celis Wit clone that I am drinking, the tartness is something that I seem to recognise in the Hoppy Hefe. 

The yeast has been a mystery for me, and while I never thought it was a wheat strain, was planning on 1272 - American Ale II - from Wyeast. I wonder how receptive the brewery is to giving info, maybe they will tell us what they use now that it's out of production. Although with the sheer number of bottles still available, I suspect they have been making subsequent batches.


----------



## browndog (24/6/12)

Certainly a bit of raw wheat is not going to go astray in a brew like that, I would not get too carried away with it though. As for the yeast, I'd be inclined to stick with a wheatie as there are definitely some esters there present in the flavour profile. Good luck finding wholesale prices for the Citra and Moteuka, sounds like you want go into production. Make sure you let us know how it turns out.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jay Cee (24/6/12)

The HH is a serious contender for a regular house beer, so I am hoping to go into production in a way. I'm also not happy to pay ridiculous prices for silly little 100g lots from the retailers when 1kg bags work out to be a fraction of the cost. In this instance though, there is little choice. I think the world Citra supply is running at low levels until next season. A big issue with these exclusive-license controlled strains. 

Maybe I'll try K97 and Wyeast 3944 in a split batch for comparison purposes.


----------



## browndog (24/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> The HH is a serious contender for a regular house beer, so I am hoping to go into production in a way. I'm also not happy to pay ridiculous prices for silly little 100g lots from the retailers when 1kg bags work out to be a fraction of the cost. In this instance though, there is little choice. I think the world Citra supply is running at low levels until next season. A big issue with these exclusive-license controlled strains.
> 
> Maybe I'll try K97 and Wyeast 3944 in a split batch for comparison purposes.




You could also use a mix of american ale and one of the above yeasts for a cleaner/more restrained beer.


----------



## Wolfy (24/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> The yeast has been a mystery for me, and while I never thought it was a wheat strain, was planning on 1272 - American Ale II - from Wyeast.


What about trying Wyeast 1010 _American Wheat_?


----------



## Jay Cee (24/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> What about trying Wyeast 1010 _American Wheat_?



Sure, why not indeed. I haven't used this strain, but it makes sense when emulating an American style of wheat. The added advantage of the 1010 according to the specs online is that it's rated down to 14 degrees. This time year I struggle with low temps, as I don't use a heat belt, so I'll be retiring my American Ale yeasts for the season.

PS: 1010 also has an ABV tolerance to 10%.


----------



## tarmael (7/7/12)

Hey team,

Here's what I'm doing today.
BIAB
Partial
All grains are Weyermann

```
2.5kg dark wheat malt

2kg pilsner

230g caraaroma

230g carahell

230g carawheat

30g carafa III

1kg LME malt wheat extract

1.5kg DME Pilsen Malt



Hops:

25g Citra + 25g Motueka @ 60

20g Citra + 20g Motueka @ 15

20g Citra + 20g Motueka @ 5

20g Citra + 20g Motueka @ 0



30g Citra + 30g Motueka  -- dry



Yeast:

Safale K97 German Ale Yeast



Mashed at 65c for 75 minutes. Fly sparge with 6.5L @ 75c

Aiming for:

21L

S.G of 1.086

F.G of 1.017
```

Will let you know how that goes.

Basil


----------



## climbatize (22/9/12)

I tried this beer only a few weeks ago and am hooked. I think I got my old man hooked also.

Absolutely love the stuff. Supply in Melbourne is looking very grim indeed. I bought out the Springvale/Mulgrave branch, (3 bottles), of Dan Murphy's and my old man asked at the Seaford branch and they said there were only 3 odd bottles left.. in MORNINGTON. Haven't spotted it in Woolies.


----------



## Brew Matt (22/9/12)

climbatize said:


> I tried this beer only a few weeks ago and am hooked. I think I got my old man hooked also.
> 
> Absolutely love the stuff. Supply in Melbourne is looking very grim indeed. I bought out the Springvale/Mulgrave branch, (3 bottles), of Dan Murphy's and my old man asked at the Seaford branch and they said there were only 3 odd bottles left.. in MORNINGTON. Haven't spotted it in Woolies.



If you have a Choice Liquor down your way, may be worth trying there as I have seen some up this way.


----------



## NickB (22/9/12)

I've just kegged an American (NZ) wheat with all Motueka flowers - and it tastes and smells of the Hoppy Heffe. Gonna guess it's the main hop....

Cheers


----------



## Edak (22/9/12)

NickB said:


> I've just kegged an American (NZ) wheat with all Motueka flowers - and it tastes and smells of the Hoppy Heffe. Gonna guess it's the main hop....
> 
> Cheers


I would bet on it.

I love hoppy heffe. Motueka hops are great in a wheat.


----------



## NickB (22/9/12)

Yep, going down far to well for a beer kegged less than an hour ago... 

Somehow during my mad brewing frenzy of a weekend ago, I forgot the BrewBrite in this batch... Not a problem thankfully  I did end up with 154L for the weekend though, so can't complain


----------



## jdooley (13/8/13)

Hey Browndog,
What OG and FG did you get with this grain bill? And what volume did you end up with also.
I am hoping to have a crack at this this weekend.
Cheers
Jerry


----------

